# Operation BBQ for our Troops/Ohio



## Smokin' Brothers BBQ (Jul 13, 2008)

We have had 3 Great OBBQFOT's in Ohio so far this year, with 4 more scheduled in August and September. We are in the planning stages for 2 large BBQ's with the USO in Oct & Nov. We sure could use some help!!! My initial need is for help on August 10th. We have 2 National Guard Armories having their Family Picnic's prior to being deployed in September. Both will be an overnight cook. I accepted both, hoping to get some help, but with a back-up plan I hope I won't have to use. (Back-up plan is to cook pulled pork in advance, to give to one of the Armories to warm up at their picnic.) Both of these Armories are in Northeast Ohio, so here is a chance for all the northern Ohio BBQ'ers to cook for our Troops, close to home. If you can help, that would be GREAT, if not this time please let me know if you may be able to help at an event, later this year.
David Waun, 440.225.0900     smokinbrothersbbq at yahoo dot com


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 5, 2008)

Uncle Bubba, Rob (U2CanQue), and myself will be cooking for approximately 400 National Guard Troops and their families this weekend in Chagrin Falls, Ohio. David will be soloing it in Newton Falls, OH for approximately 250 troops that are also being activated.  The troops will be going to Iraq the following week.

David you're doing a great thing for the troops in Ohio.  As a retired Army and National Guard Vet (21 years) I salute you for your efforts.  I'm looking forward to working with you on additional events as my schedule permits.

If there is anyone from the area that could possibly help David, either with their time or a donation, please contact David at the email address above.  This is a totally self sustained program that relies on donations for both time and money so that the troops can get a great meal before they go off to Iraq to support us and our country.

Oh yeah I almost forgot, we'll definitely post pics!


----------

